# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تعامل الام  اقرءها .....

## احمد امين

كيف تعامل الام 








أذا أنت تحب أمك.. أقرأها 



ما الأجمل من هذا كله... ؟؟ 



من الجميل أن يكون لديك مرسيدس جديدة ومن الرائع أن تكون لديك فيلا 



عظيمة وزوجة جميلة وأموال لا حصر لها ولكن 









الأجمل من هذه كله أن تكون لديك أم 



تقبلها كل صباح فتقول : الله يرضى عليك ياولدي .. 



يخجل الكثير من الأبناء من أمهاتهم ويحسون 



بالخزي وهم يمشون معها إو يأخذونها إلى 



مكان ما وعلى العكس تماما تفتخر الأم عندما 



يأخذها ولدها إلى السوق أو إلى بيت أحد 



الأقارب ..... فعلا ما أروع الأمهات وما أقسى 



الأبناء 



.. 









قبل أن تزوج ابنتك لأحد الشباب المتقدمين 



لطلب يدها لا تسأل فقط عن أخلاقه ودينه وأصله 



وماله ووظيفته ... لا تنسى سؤالا مهما 



هو : كيف يعامل الولد أمه وأبوه ؟ ! 








كل واحد يفكر في إرسال هدية لزوجته أو 



لصديق عزيز الله يخلي المصلحة ولكن هل يفكر 



أحدنا بمفاجأة أمه بهدية ؟ ! 







ربما لا تعرف حجم الحب الذي يكنه قلب 



أمك لك ولكن عندما تتزوج وتنجب الأبناء 



ستعرف مقدار الحب الذي يكنه الآباء لأبنائهم 



وإذا لم تحس بعد ذلك بمقدار الحب الذي أحدثك عنه الآن 



فتأكد يا عزيزي بأن قلبك هو مجرد صخرة صماء ! 







في الحقيقه هذه ام ولقد ماتت بين يدي ولدها 



ولكــــــــن لحظــــــــــــه 



كما ترون لم ولن ينسيها شيء حتى عند الاحتضار ان تمسح تلك الدمعه على خد حبيبها 



لتسطر على وجه التاريخ قصه حب حقيقيه ولو بيدها ان تبتلعتها الارض ولم يرها ولدها 



في ذلك الموقف 



رفعت كفها وكأنها تقول انت المهم انت 



ابني من سيرعاك ويهتم بك من سيستمع لهمومك هذه الليله من سطبخ  لك ماتحب وتتشرط فيه اين ستغسل ملابسك 



وداعـــــــــــــــــا يازينة الحياه وداعا .... 



كل شيء يعوض في هذه الدنيا، زوجتك 
ستطلقها وتتزوج من هي أفضل منها ، أبنائك ستنجب غيرهم 
أموالك ستجمع غيرها 
ولكن أمك 




هي الشيء الوحيد الذي إذا ذهب لا يعود أبدا !! 








بعض الأبناء يعتقدون أن الأم مجرد خادمة 



تطبخ وتنظف وتوقظ في الصباح 
ولكن الفرق الوحيد بينها وبين الخادمة 
هو أن الخادمة تأخذ راتبا 
والأم تعمل ليلا ونهارا وببــــلاش !! 




بعض الأبناء 



لم يعرفوا قيمة أمهاتهم بعد 



كما أنهم لن يعرفوا إلا عندما تأتي زوجة 



الأب أو تنتقل روح أمهم إلى عنان السماء ! 



كم واحد منا يقبل يد أمه 
كم واحد منا يقبل رأسها 
كم واحد منا يكلمها باحترام وأدب 
لو نظر كل واحد منا إلى أسلوب تعامله مع أمه 
لوجد نفسه عاقا وجاحدا ومجرما 
كم هو حقير هذا الإنسان ! 




يشهد التاريخ 
أن كل من عق أمه 
لم يرَ الخير والسعادة في حياته 
كما يشهد التاريخ 
أن كل من أساء إلى أمه أساء إليه أبنائه  بالمثل او زياده 








والعكس صحيــــــــــــــح 










بعد أن قرأت هذه الكلمات لن تأثم على إهمالها بإذن الله 



فإن شئت أرسلها فتؤجر أو أمسكها فتحرم 








قال سول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 



من دعا إلى هدىً، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور 



من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً، 



ومن دعا إلى ضلالةٍ، كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص من آثامهم 



شيئاً ! 






هذه الصورفي فلسطين، أنظر كيف أن الأم تخاف على ولدها من الفزع حتى وهي تحتضر 




تحياتي احمد امين

----------


## احمد امين

انتظر التعليق......................ارجو ان تختلف طريقه التعامل مع امك بعد قراتك الموضوع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله امي اغلى ما املك فلولاها لما انا وجدت  :Eh S(17):

----------


## ورده السعاده

امي اغلى ما في الوجود الله يخليها  :Smile:

----------


## احمد امين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علا وبس

يارب تخلي الوالد والوالدة  وبارك الله فيك

----------

